# PIKO g scale starter sets - any good?



## Butterball52113

Hi all - my son absolutely loves trains...was thinking about getting a very basic OUTDOOR g scale starter set to put on our deck around some flower pots for fun. I am not thinking of really running / investing in g scale...just simply wanted something fun for my son to have fun with outside. Can you really leave outside in rain, sleet snow? Are the PIKO starter sets decent? My wife thinks I'm nuts but I know my son would dig it!


----------



## 2manyscales2count

*Piko starter sets*

Hi butterball I got a g scale piko set and I have had it for about 3 or 4 years ow
I have set it up multiple times out side and left the track for weeks
The track is weather proof I just advise taking in rollingstock locos transformers etc...
The locomotives are of good quality and they are weather resistant so are the cars but I would take them in just in case. also make sure to get a track pack and some accessories because a circle is pretty boring. Lgb is also good it just depends on the loco and the cars I guess. Piko has a larger train all starter sets have 0-6-0 's and lgb's mostly come with a smaller "stainz" 0-4-0 locomotive with smaller cars. But be warned since the track is solid brass it can be expensive. It all comes down to what you want. I hope you and your son have fun with it







piko set


----------



## 400E Blue Comet

I saw some PIKO trains at the train show where I got my Standard Gauge train, unfortunately I didn't buy any. In any case though it's probably not a good idea to leave the train set out in the rain as you risk damaging the electronics or causing rust, and sleet or snow would probably be worse since it covers the track.


----------



## Cycleops

Piko used to be a bargain basement brand made as it was in the former East Germany. It now produces some fine products, although I cant speak for the G scale. Should be fine for what you want it for. Brass track is tough and doesn't rust!


----------



## Ricky Tanner

I travel to Germany often in my work.I've been to countless fantastic train shops.Piko has become very popular in Germany. When LGB floundered before being absorbed into the Marklin empire,Piko was able to get a good foothold on the European G scale market. I've seen a lot of Piko G operate firsthand. In my view,the diesels and electrics seem to run well and are well built. The steam engines are not of the same build quality as LGB but they're only half the price. I have not seen Piko G steam in operation. They're offering a very well scale detailed BR 64 and BR 24 that look awesome. If they run as good as they look they'll have a couple of winners that I would not hesitate to own. (I have Marklin 1)


----------



## David Case

As was stated by Tanner, the PIKO items are of very nice quality. I have collected LGB for 25 years so compared to LGB they are not in the same class, but LGB of Germany was where the top of the bar was set at. PIKO does make a very nice product but literally for half the price of LGB. In the end, this stuff is to be fun and it is. The PIKO track is GREAT and in my opinion on par with LGB. I have the Christmas starter set and all of the add on Christmas boxcars. I also got the Christmas steamer that came out this year and got it for $425. Was very impressed with what I got for that price, the quality and the sound was great. I think that you would enjoy it and shop it around. If you find the right dealer, you can get some great prices also.

Thanks.

David (first post on this forum!)


----------



## David Case

Attached are a couple of photos, granted not the best that compares the new PIKO Christmas mogul compared to the LGB mogul. The LGB Mogul is double what the PIKO costs but now sells for way more but compared to having fun you can get very good deals with PIKO and not break your wallet. I have started moving on more and more to PIKO offerings plus they offer more than what Marklin makes per year.

Thanks.

David


----------



## CRH

The original Piko 0-6-0 that was included in the first starter sets a few years back were a terrible design. Folks began having trouble with them after just a few hours run time. The plastic gears would skip teeth or strip and that would throw the drivers out of sync ultimately snapping the plastic drive rods.

Folks also reported that the crankpin screws were stripping out and jamming the drive rods. eBay was full of used 0-6-0's a few years back...for cheap! MLS had numerous threads on the poor quality of these loco's.

The later version 0-6-0's were a lot better with ball bearings used on the driver axles. Bearings keep the gears inline. Since that upgrade they seem to be doing fine.

Me I'm all for buying the USA Trains 0-6-0T as it's all die-cast metal with metal gears, stainless steel axles etc. Sound unit & puffing smoke will last a lifetime. Parts are readily available with one phone call


----------

